# First big game of the season...



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

*#4 Michigan State vs. #5 Kansas* 

Who will win? My vote for now goes to Michigan State. I have a feeling Chris Hill will have a big game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The game's in Lawrence. I pick Kansas. MSU is overrated.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> The game's in Lawrence. I pick Kansas.


No doubt... Jayhawks by 10


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I agree with Messiah, MSU is overrated in my opinion. I predict Kansas by 8. It'll be a good game though.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I think MSU is overrated as well. They were lucky to beat Bucknell.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Well, if Bucknell could shoot better than, say 11% from the line...

Kansas by 7.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

The Jayhawks of Kansas.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

I have to disagree w/ ya'll.

I think Kansas is the overrated team, or I guess you could say the overhyped team.

they will not be as good as expected.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> I think Kansas is the overrated team, or I guess you could say the overhyped team.


How are they overhyped?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> How are they overhyped?


exactly


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> How are they overhyped?


they are?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> I have to disagree w/ ya'll.
> 
> I think Kansas is the overrated team, or I guess you could say the overhyped team.
> ...


can you explain more? Also, not to burst your bubble, but you are overhyping Miss State. I believe they are good team, but I have not seen much of them anyway. 

Look at some things here. Of course the first game does not tell anything. Kansas played ok first half, but good in the second half against a Tourney Calliaber team, and MSU stuggled to Bucknell. But the first game does not tell anything.

The game is in ALLEN FIELD HOUSE, one of the LOUDEST arenas in the country maybe behind Cameron Indoor Stadium of Duke. It the game was in Lansing, then I would say Michigan State. Home court is a big advantage to the Jayhawks. 

I think being at Kansas is the main reason why everyone thinks Kansas will win the game. That is my reason. 

of course you can say the same thing about MSU that they are over hyped or overrated. Granted I have them as early final four favorites this season.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

So most of the Kansas / Big 12 / SEC crew here, which have Syracuse in the mid-teens  , yet believes Kansas is a top 3 or 4 team.

Let's see - Kansas loses Collison but replaces him with Simien (Great Replacement). 

But Kansas loses Hinrich with no great replacement, and SU loses Anthony with no great replacement (Hinrich as a SR vs Anthony as a FR are basically equals). Both teams basically return everything else, and both teams have top 5 recruiting classes

So if your going to put Kansas in top 3 and Syracuse around 15, you are doing one of two things. 

1) You are either overhyping Kansas or
2) You are underrating Syracuse.

Which one is it fellas? The answer is not neither, if one wants to look at things logically.


Personally I think Kansas might be a tad overhyped (basically not at all), and they are somehwere between 3-8 which is a tossup for me.

As for the game, Michigan St is more overhyped then anybody, unless they find a way to play with four guards. Kansas wins by 10+ on the homecourt.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> How are they overhyped?


the question is, how are they not overhyped? think about it :grinning:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Yes Kansas is overhyped. I have admit that. I think top 5 is a tad high for KU by losing 2 great players and one of the greatest coaches. Yes I found it amazing that 'Cuse is rank low for a National Championship team. It is odd to see the NC team lower than the runnerup which the runnerup lost more. Junior you right about Kansas, lost Collison, but getting Simien back is good replacement. Hinrich, well Kansas has really truly no good replacement for him. HOw can they? Hinrich was the catayst on that team. He can play point, 2G and Wing. Very verstile. I think Kansas will have a hard time if Langford and Giddens play the same time. WHy? Because they both have wing player metality. Streaky outstide shots. I think Kansas will be better serve if Lee/Hawkins/Case out there with Langford or Giddens. But I am just rambling on.



> they will not be as good as expected


Hey I think that too. Here is my reasons. (1)New system/coach (2)Lost two All-Americans/Lottery Picks

but I do not think they are overhyped big time, maybe a little. They are a top 10 team but not top 5 which they are right now. THe reason maybe why they are the top 5 on BBB.net poll is that the season just got started, and Kansas is one of the few Top 20 teams has played. That maybe why they are so called "Over-rated" 

So do you tink MSU is not overrated? I think they are a tad bit, but I still have them early Final Four contenders. I am sure that will change after playing KU, Kentucky, Duke, UCLA, Oklahoma (I think), Syracuse, and Big 10 schedule. They have the hardest schedule ever.


----------



## WildcatDan (Nov 6, 2003)

As I said in another thread I prefer to keep any guesses about rankings to myself until there have been a few games to judge by (particularly when it comes to teams I am not very familiar with)

HOWEVER, to play devils advocate here... 

IMO Syracuse is ranked where they are because they do not have THE player that took them to the top next year. If they still had Carmelo in the mix then they would more than likely be ranked 1 or 2. 

Does anyone think that Syracuse would have won it all last year if they did not have Anthony on that team?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michigan State won't get out of the 2nd round and they are one of my teams that looked riped for the plucking come tournament time. 

Let's look at their team make-up:

No real PG
Shakey Outside Shooting
One good big man 
No real leader

Good wing players. Now what is stopping a team from zoning MSU during the tournament and beating them. 

And yet some analysts are picking MSU for the Final Four. When they get ran out of Allen Fieldhouse, I want to see what everyone is saying then.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Two keys to this game:

1.) MSU starts Chris Hill at point guard, but he's nowhere near a pure PG and nowhere near quick enough to guard elite points. He's a hell of a shooter and a great player overall, but I think Aaron Miles will effectively blanket him and shut him down tonight.

2.) MSU has Paul Davis on the inside. That's it, essentially. Andreas had 2 points vs. Bucknell and Rowley fouled out with 0/0 in 9 minutes the same game. On the contrary, KU can either pound it inside with Simien, Padgett and Graves via the hi-low or they can finesse the bigs outside with their shooting (Simien and Padgett).

My main worry from a KU standpoint is the stud known as Alan Anderson. That guy can do it all. Hopefully we have someone fresh on him at all times.

On the issue of KU being overrated, Noboa brings up some good points. However, David Padgett seriously looks like a 6'11" sophomore Nick Collison. He honestly made my jaw drop every time I've seen him thus far. Also, Carmelo Anthony was arguably the best player in the nation last year, and it's a bit harder to replace the best of the best than it is to replace one of the best. Regardless, I love Boeheim, have much respect for Syracuse, and I want to bone Jimmy's wife.

Oh yeah, almost forgot:
MSU 71
KU 85


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Jayhawks by 6, he Spartans jsut don't ahve what it takes to combat Simien, or Padgett inside.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

msu was not lucky to beat bucknell, but i do think msu will lose a close one on the road.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Just to make things clear, I really don't feel Kansas is being overrated. There in my Big 8, and I really think there is little to separate three to eight (Florida, Arizona, Kansas, Missouri, Mich St, Syracuse). I just think that Syracuse is being underrated.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKBlueInMyBlood</b>!
> 
> Does anyone think that Syracuse would have won it all last year if they did not have Anthony on that team?


That is very irrelevant to this discussion. You must remember that college basketball is a 4 year league, hence talent is always rolling forward . So while SU would not have won last year without Anthony, the returning players are all much better - that is the natural learning curve in college basketball. And in SU's case they return a lot more then another teams.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> So most of the Kansas / Big 12 / SEC crew here, which have Syracuse in the mid-teens  , yet believes Kansas is a top 3 or 4 team.
> 
> Let's see - Kansas loses Collison but replaces him with Simien (Great Replacement).
> ...


Bascially what it comes down to is who had the better class and who had the better supp. players last year, and I think it points heavily in favor of Kansas. Langford is a fabulous player and a potential AA, Miles could very well emerge as one of the best PG's in the nation, Simien is an elite player in the country, Lee is a terrific role player as is Graves. And then as far as classes, Kansas might possibly be the best in the country, and got one of the biggest immediate impact makers in Padgett, and Giddens will come along by mid-season and most likely be another huge impact player (he's certainly got the freakish ability, just needs to learn how to play). I'll have to see more of each team, but right now I see Kansas as easily superior.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Bascially what it comes down to is who had the better class and who had the better supp. players last year, and I think it points heavily in favor of Kansas. Langford is a fabulous player and a potential AA, Miles could very well emerge as one of the best PG's in the nation, Simien is an elite player in the country, Lee is a terrific role player as is Graves. And then as far as classes, Kansas might possibly be the best in the country, and got one of the biggest immediate impact makers in Padgett, and Giddens will come along by mid-season and most likely be another huge impact player (he's certainly got the freakish ability, just needs to learn how to play). I'll have to see more of each team, but right now I see Kansas as easily superior.


Simien = Warrick (as we discussed Simien might be slighly better, will not grant more then that  , that discussion is done with)

Miles = Edelin. If there is anyone with more upside most experts, including myself (joke) would say Edelin. So possible edge to SU

Langford = Mcnamara. No big difference Langford with a slight edge perhaps.

Lee = Pace. Significant edge to Pace who is clearly a much better all round player, but these are role players.

Graves = McForth. Draw. 

Recruiting Class - With Padgett, Kansas is better, but look out for Roberts from SU. 

On paper looks like Kansas is a bit better, but no so much so that one team is compared to UConn and the other is compared to Wake Forest.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Edelin is flat out a better player than Miles. Miles sure didn't do much in that National Championship game. If the Cuse didn't have Billy they don't win. They would have wilted under the Kansas pressure. 

Michael Lee is just a designated spot-up shooter and nothing more. Josh Pace is also better than him. Saying that Kansas has a better supporting class is highly debateable. Lee and Miles are both role players at best, where Edelin and Pace both have shown flashes of brillance during their careers. 

I wont argue Langford, because I love the guy. He is a terrific finisher. 

Edelin and Pace>>>Miles and Lee.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Edelin is flat out a better player than Miles. Miles sure didn't do much in that National Championship game. If the Cuse didn't have Billy they don't win. They would have wilted under the Kansas pressure.
> 
> Michael Lee is just a designated spot-up shooter and nothing more. Josh Pace is also better than him. Saying that Kansas has a better supporting class is highly debateable. Lee and Miles are both role players at best, where Edelin and Pace both have shown flashes of brillance during their careers.
> ...


You're highly underrating Miles. He's a fantastic defensive player, doesn't turn the ball over much, is a great floor general and very good passer. The only thing he doesn't have is a jumpshot, but he knocked down two threes in his debute and rattled two more in and out, so at this point it's up in the air whether or not he's added that to his game or not. The kid's the best PG in the Big 12 without a doubt and I think he'll emerge as one of the top PG's in the country. He's underrated by a lot of people because of his lack of a jumpshot, we'll see what happens this year. I'd take him over Edelin anyday.

Lee is only a role player who spots up and plays hardnosed defense, but that's all he's going to need to be. Giddens will most likely be starting soon and he has the talent to dominate games offensively (he's still got a ways to go defensively, though). 

Even though they're completely different players, I'd give a fairly sizeable edge to Langford in the Langford/McNamra department. But I won't argue it much, it's liable to go nowhere ala the Simien/Warrick debate.

All in all, it's far too early to tell. Both teams are going to have to adjust to losing key player(s), and one is going to have to adjust to a completely new system. Regardless, the difference in their rankings isn't that big a deal, I don't think anybody is really ahead of the pack yet. UConn is pretty widely considered #1, but outside of them it's up in the air with where everyone's ranked.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Billy Edelin will be in the NBA and Aaron Miles will be bouncing around Europe. He is no different than Adonis Jordan years back. That doesn't mean he is a bad player, it just means his most success will be at the college level.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Billy Edelin will be in the NBA and Aaron Miles will be bouncing around Europe. He is no different than Adonis Jordan years back. That doesn't mean he is a bad player, it just means his most success will be at the college level.


Although I think Miles will follow in Vaugn's footsteps and be a perrenia bench warmer in the NBA, not bouncing around in Europe, I think this point is moot. People's upside at the NBA level has absolutely nothing to do with their quality as a collegiate player, which was obviously what we're talking about.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michigan State sure looks like the 4th best team in America.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Brian, I think that Kansas had won this game. Hmmm


great early game


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Wish I could've watched it...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Wish I could've watched it...


I wish I could've watch the first few minutes, but that damn first game went over granted the game before that went to OT, but still in MSU and KU regions they can cut to the second game. I had a rant thread about this issue. 

GOod game good win for Kansas. 

Michigan State does need to work on a few things to hang with DUKE, OKlahoma, and otehrs

Kansas needs to REBOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ugghhhh


Bright side was Wayne SImien!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Good win by Kansas. Was tracking the boxscore throughout the game, seems like the final score was closer then the what the game really was.

Didn't see the game, but did MSU ever appear to have a chance in this game.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Should be a good OU-MSU game on the 6th....both teams are really pretty lacking in the post (Bookout is injured) and are loaded out on the wings...also, 2 of the best freshmen in the country going at it (Lavender, Brown)...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Michigan St is loaded on the wings no doubt.

But last time I checked there was only 80 minutes of court time there. I would rather have ride two players for 35 minutes a game and let them get in the flow of the game, rather then trying to keep 5 players happy for two spots.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michigan State was able to cut the lead to 6 a couple of times, but this game was never in doubt because they rarely throw it to Paul Davis, even though he is their best player and they still have no point guard.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Michigan State was able to cut the lead to 6 a couple of times, but this game was never in doubt because they rarely throw it to Paul Davis, even though he is their best player and they still have no point guard.


No PG isn't the issue... it is depth inside and a solid PF. Anderson had 16 pts and 7 assists, the team only had one less assist than Kansas.

Davis was 3 of 11 from the field. Why would they want to get him the ball more when he is shooting that way? Davis just had a bad game. This one simply came down to execution.


----------



## WildcatDan (Nov 6, 2003)

Like some others have said, Michigan State was just having a hard time executing on offense. 

I disagree with the "No Point Guard" not being an issue - they looked befuddled out there some times and a point guard on the floor would have been able to counter that somewhat. 

Kansas looked like a force! They are going to be dangerous this year.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I WAY overhyped MSU. Kansas played a *great* game. Congrats! :yes:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> No PG isn't the issue... it is depth inside and a solid PF. Anderson had 16 pts and 7 assists, the team only had one less assist than Kansas.
> ...


Yes PG is the issue. Alan Anderson is a great player but he is not a Point Guard. If they had a capable PG, Chris Hill would be playing the 2 and Anderson would be playing the 3 right now. 

If Alan Anderson has to play PG for MSU all year, they are in big trouble. They will continue to struggle initiating their offense. 

As for Davis, he started getting it down the stretch but Rashi Johnson made some horrible decisions with the basketball, when Davis had good post position and was getting fouled by Graves. 

It doesn't matter, Michigan State is highly overrated. They are a 5-7 seed this year, not a 1-2 seed, like goofy Digger Phelps seems to think (can someone explain why he still has this job).


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> Simien = Warrick (as we discussed Simien might be slighly better, will not grant more then that  , that discussion is done with)


Warrick might be better in certain roles, like when he has another star to play off of, but as a go-too scorer, this isn't even close. Simien in a landslide. 



> Miles = Edelin. If there is anyone with more upside most experts, including myself (joke) would say Edelin. So possible edge to SU


I don't think most experts would take Edelin over Miles. I would take Miles 100 times out of 100. His ability to lead the break fits in with the Jayhawk style perfectly. 



> Langford = Mcnamara. No big difference Langford with a slight edge perhaps.


This is really a hard matchup to disect, because they play two different positions out there. I'd take Langford if these two are guarding each other all night. McNamara is too small to stop him. 



> Lee = Pace. Significant edge to Pace who is clearly a much better all round player, but these are role players.


You might be right here, but who knows who ends up starting for either team. Giddens and Wilkes are in the mix here for Kansas, while Nichols will get some minutes for SU. Easily the least important of the starting positions. 



> Graves = McForth. Draw.


Up until this point, we've disagreed, but I've at least been able to justify how an SU fan might be able to see it the other way. But saying Forth=Graves is about as absurd as it can get. Graves is a legitimate factor in the post. He rebounds, he bangs people around, he scores. Forth is tall. There is no comparison here. 

To me, KU is clearly the better team.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*newmessiah......*



> Edelin is flat out a better player than Miles.


Did you catch the game last night? Can you still say this with a straight face?



> If the Cuse didn't have Billy they don't win. They would have wilted under the Kansas pressure.


If Kansas didn't have Miles, they don't go to two straight Final Fours.



> Lee and Miles are both role players at best, where Edelin and Pace both have shown flashes of brillance during their careers.


You're half right. But please tell me you're not serious when you say that Miles is a "role player at best." That's freaking hilarious.

Helluva role player to be leading his team to 2 Final Fours and 2 Big XII championships in 2 years at Kansas.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I still stand by what I said. You say Miles... I say Gooden, Hinrich and Collison. Those guys had some impact on those final fours I would say.  

He'll have to show me more than a home win over an overrated MSU team with no PG to speak of. Remember what happened to him everytime he played a real capable PG (i.e. Felton, Ford). He was usually getting schooled. 

We'll see this year. If he succeeds big time, I will gladly take back what I said about him.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Remember what happened to him everytime he played a real capable PG (i.e. Felton, Ford).



Kansas @ Texas, 2.11.02
Miles, freshman: 10 points (4-10 FG), 3 rebounds, 13 assists, 3 turnovers, 1 block, 2 steals, one W.

Texas @ Kansas, 1.27.03
Miles, sophomore: 15 points (7-14 FGs), 5 rebounds, 9 assists, 1 turnover, 3 steals, one W.

Miles as a "role player" is laughable, IMO.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When it comes down to it, Aaron Miles WILL beat Jacque Vaughn's all time Big8/Big 12 Assist record of 799 ( I think that is the record), Miles has over 500 just beginning this season. He is on pace for roughtly 900-1100 assists. 

You right Vega, "Role Player" is very laughable. Agree with Vitale here, he is one of the top unsung heros of college ball.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The thing is, Miles is not a streetballer and he actually places substanace over style (wow! new concept!), so many people don't notice or, even worse, choose to ignore what he has done.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> The thing is, Miles is not a streetballer and he actually places substanace over style (wow! new concept!), so many people don't notice or, even worse, choose to ignore what he has done.


That has nothing to do with why I think he is just a solid player. He is a good player, but nothing more IMO. We'll see in torunament if he is a difference maker. I will put my money on Langford before I put it on him.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes PG is the issue. Alan Anderson is a great player but he is not a Point Guard. If they had a capable PG, Chris Hill would be playing the 2 and Anderson would be playing the 3 right now.
> ...


Well, I guess you know much more than Tom Izzo does... since he thinks the issue is the 4.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I guess you know much more than Tom Izzo does... since he thinks the issue is the 4.


Who said I know more than Tom Izzo? The facts are they haven't had a PG since Marcus Taylor foolishly declared for the NBA draft. That was 2 years ago, and now their freshman PG is hurt. 

If you think Alan Anderson running the point is better for MSU, then so be it, but he has much better skills that won't be utilized playing with the ball as opposed to off it. 

Him starting at PG also keeps Kelvin Torbert in the starting line-up and he is a college bust.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> That has nothing to do with why I think he is just a solid player.


So Miles has now progressed from being a "role player" to being a "solid player"? With that type of improvement, he might be POY by the end of the season!

P.S. Anyone saying Hakim Warrick = Wayne Simien should be shot on general principle.

P.P.S. I'm trying not to be a total Kansas homer here, and I feel that these are pretty objective (and universal) sentiments.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> So Miles has now progressed from being a "role player" to being a "solid player"? With that type of improvement, he might be POY by the end of the season!
> ...


So a role player can't be solid?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> So a role player can't be solid?


good point. I do disagree with you about Miles being a role player. However I do agree how can a role player not be solid?


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Willo</b>!
> Well, if Bucknell could shoot better than, say 11% from the line...
> 
> Kansas by 7.


*Ahem*

I rule.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Settle down, Francis. It's all good. I meant no malice in my sentiments. I just watch a lot of Pulp Fiction. I do, however, think that Wayne Simien is a better basketball player than Hakim Warrick. Having said that, Warrick does do a helluva lot of things Wayne can't, and vice-versa. I'm actually a Syracuse fan on the side, I freaking love Gerry McNamara, and I have much respect for Warrick and the athletic game he brings to the table.



> So a role player can't be solid?


Sure they can. Most are. But I guess my comment was more about the context or connotation of your views, rather than the strict literal translation (ie, it seemed as if you elevated your opinion of Miles between those posts). Alas, I could very well be wrong (probably am), and I don't mean any offense.

Are all non-superstars role players?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with why I think he is just a solid player. He is a good player, but nothing more IMO. We'll see in torunament if he is a difference maker. I will put my money on Langford before I put it on him.


I agree.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Settle down, Francis. It's all good. I meant no malice in my sentiments.


I realized that after I posted and actually deleted it before your post. I was hoping you didn't see my response, because I later realized it was a statement all in a good fun.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> Who said I know more than Tom Izzo?


Well, Tom Izzo said that it was a PF issue, not a PG issue during the game last night. He was extremely happy with the backcourt including the PGs.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, Tom Izzo said that it was a PF issue, not a PG issue during the game last night. He was extremely happy with the backcourt including the PGs.


Well what do YOU know, you're just a producer:uhoh:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Jason Whitlock's article*

http:///www.kcstar.com You need to sign up for whole article. Of couse he is very bandwagon, but this is what he got from the game. Things can change, but as of now he thinks Kansas is the best team in the nation now. 



> It's not even December yet and we already have our first piece of evidence that Kansas might have America's top team. The Spartans are a Final Four contender. They advanced to last year's Elite Eight, are coached by one of college basketball's most respected leaders, Tom Izzo, and have the deepest, most talented backcourt in the land. The Spartans wanted Tuesday's contest in the worst way. They played poorly in their season-opener against Bucknell, and Izzo lashed out at his players, calling them “soft.”
> 
> Michigan State is about the best early season test the Jayhawks could face. Self's Hawks flunked perimeter shooting but still managed to ace the exam





> What I liked most about the Jayhawks is how they competed. You could see their tenacity in the way they played defense and the pride they took in being physical. Self not only inherited a talented team, it appears he might have taken over the most motivated team in the country.
> 
> The Jayhawks knew that Dick Vitale and ESPN were in the house. They knew that every college basketball junkie in America would be watching this pre-Thanksgiving dream matchup. They knew this was their first opportunity to send a message to everybody concerned that Kansas basketball was just fine without Roy Williams.
> 
> The message was delivered.


----------

